# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  .:. 10th KOI's Festival @ MGK Kemayoran, 8-9 April 2016 .:.

## LDJ

Tanpa terasa, Kois Festival yang awalnya mengisi keinginan sebagian penghobby, akhirnya menjadi agenda tahunan yang gelarannya selalu ditunggu pecinta koi tanah air. Kami berterima kasih atas dukungan dan semangatnya selama ini.

Ijinkan kami dengan segala kerendahan hati mewakili seluruh member forum memohon doa restu untuk penyelenggaraan 10th KOI's Festival 2016, bertempat di MGK Kemayoran tanggal 8-9 April 2016. Lokasi yang cukup mumpuni setelah sukses dengan gelaran koi show sebelumnya.

KOI's Fest, the most anticipated koi show

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aroel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Halo Om TWW..terimakasih banyak..
> Berusaha mengulang rekor 8th Kois Fest nya om Wisnu, mudah2an mendekati.


Insyaallah pasti bisa ... . 
Aamiinn. 

all size kan.

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Stanley & ......
wisma koi farm, cisarua, bogor
siap meluncur, support acara ini

Salam Koi`s
Stanley  ( F/B : John Koi )

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aroel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> Om ldj mau nanya nih, utk entry ikan lokal disc 50% biaya pendaftaran benar?
> thx


Terimakasih sudah ditanyakan om..memang benar demikian. Detail terlampir yaa..semoga bawa banyak om hehe

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aroel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 29kois

Semoga lancar n sukses acaranya om..2 weeks to go nih..Inshaallah siap berpartisipasi walau lagi ga di tanah air..Mari siapkan pasukan lokal yang baru pulang dari kediri.. :First: ...(Secara mmg ga punya jagoan ikan jepun... :: )

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 29kois

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

DETIK-DETIK PENENTUAN GRAND CHAMPION A


PEROLEHAN JUMLAH SUARA PEMILIHAN GRAND CHAMPION A


PEROLEHAN SUARA PEMILIHAN RUNNER UP GRAND CHAMPION A


SUASANA PENJURIAN PEMILIHAN KANDIDAT GRAND CHAMPION B














TERPILIH 5 KANDIDAT YOUNG GRAND CHAMPION A



PEROLEHAN JUMLAH SUARA PEMILIHAN YOUNG GRAND CHAMPION A

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Admin Forum

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

